# Tsunami 12 ft surf rod -spinning



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a very good condition Tsunami trophy surf rod that is 12 ft and rated for 6-10 oz. $70 FIRM pick-up only. I live in Va Beach.


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

Price drop $60


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Any way you would ship? Very interested but I can't make the drive to VA beach.


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

Sega said:


> Any way you would ship? Very interested but I can't make the drive to VA beach.


I'll be more than happy to ship but you will need to cover the cost which I believe is around $20. Let me know if you'd like to proceed and I will get an exact shipping quote for you. 

Thanks


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll take it shipped to 27502 if Sega doesn't get it.


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

SeaPA said:


> I'll take it shipped to 27502 if Sega doesn't get it.


If Sega doesn't reply by the end of the day then it's yours. I will get a shipping quote for you this afternoon.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea go ahead and take it SeaPA


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Cool thanks Sega wasn't trying to jump ahead of you or anything. Bucky, just let me know how much shipping.


----------



## Bucktail Bucky (Sep 30, 2014)

SeaPA said:


> Cool thanks Sega wasn't trying to jump ahead of you or anything. Bucky, just let me know how much shipping.


I couldn't find a rod tube that would fit this rod so USPS gave me another option of putting 3 of their small mailing tubes together and it would only be about $10 to ship. Let me know if this works for you.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Payment sent via paypal. Thanks!


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Just got the rod, better than expected. Thanks again!


----------

